# Bear Rug or Half Mount



## KraQr

I finally got my first spring Bear kill and I am floundering over which type of mount to do. I took a cinnamon colored bear in an average size with a great coat.

I am trying to decide whether to do a rug or to do a half mount.

Here are 2 examples of what I have chosen as possible mounts.

Anyone have any opinions or ideas either way? I may just end up flipping a coin. maybe next year I can do the other mount.


----------



## bownero

I would definently do the half mount. To me it shows the true look of the bear and shows more expression. Nothing against rugs, but a cinnamon color phase bear is a unique trophy. Here's my half life size mount of a bear.


----------



## proskinnertts

Full mount


----------



## KraQr

here is the color of my bear from last week. I think the color is unique so I want to do the mount right. I guess I thought doing a rug would show more of the whole fur but I am looking at all options at this time.


----------



## KraQr

proskinnertts said:


> Full mount


Not an option, I don't have $2500 at this time for a full mount.


----------



## BP1992

Rug


----------



## proskinnertts

If it was me I would have the bear dry tanned then soak it up and freeze it until I had the funds for a life size mount...but I would do a rug before a 1/2 mount


----------



## KraQr

Thanks for the input so far.

Why should someone chose one mount over the other?


----------



## Brian811

Rug for sure


----------



## KraQr

$1500 for a rug

or 

$900 for a half mount


----------



## mrjeffro

Beautiful color on your bear. Congrats.

I have 2 half mounts and a full mount. I was never a fan of a rug but that one you posted is beautiful! Alot of people put rugs on a wall which takes up alot of wall space. Something to consider


----------



## reezen11

if you have room for a rug they are nice but it will eat up some wall space on you...
not the best pics as the half mount was only there temporary its now with the rug at my camp... the rug pic was not of the rug just a random pic i had......


----------



## KraQr

I have to agree that the rug will take up a large amount of wall space. That rug would look awesome but I am slightly leaning toward a 1/2 mount at this time.

Are the rugs flexible when they are done? Can they be rolled up if needed?


----------



## reezen11

KraQr said:


> I have to agree that the rug will take up a large amount of wall space. That rug would look awesome but I am slightly leaning toward a 1/2 mount at this time.
> 
> Are the rugs flexible when they are done? Can they be rolled up if needed?


yeah you can roll it right up if you wish... i am not sure it is recomended though...


----------



## KraQr

I thank everyone for their vote and opinions. I have decided to go ahead with the rug to display the beautiful spring coat on this bear. Gives me reason to go back next year and get that big bruin to make a 1/2 mount out of.


----------



## LFM

I like to have a rug for putting on a wall but so far no Bear maybe one day...

LFM


----------



## KraQr

Cinnamon Bear rug finally came home. Headed back in the Spring to get me a wall mount bear.


----------



## Realtreehunter

reezen11 said:


> yeah you can roll it right up if you wish... i am not sure it is recomended though...


Mines rolled up. Got it said and done for $700 there not gonna get lines or creases mine haven't anyway. Still looking for a spot. Maybe my man cave one day


----------



## KraQr

Cell phone pic kind of makes that deer look a bit small, huh?


----------



## Matt D

*Definately a full or half l/s mount*

Personally, I don't think a rug does anything for a bear. I do alot of half l/s and l/s bears, this is one of several from last season on a pedistal, and one of 22 l/s color phase blacks.


----------



## Hombre Robusto

Half mount thats what i went with.


----------



## KraQr

Matt D said:


> Personally, I don't think a rug does anything for a bear. I do alot of half l/s and l/s bears, this is one of several from last season on a pedistal, and one of 22 l/s color phase blacks.
> View attachment 1534862
> View attachment 1534863
> View attachment 1534864


Well, this was my first bear and I thought she had a great Spring cinnamon coat so I wanted to maximize that look. This is not my last bear by any means and I am positive that I will have another one come this spring. I really really like the picture of the full mount that you have, It turned out beautifully. Depends on teh bear but I may have to consider that one come next spring. 

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## threetoe

Rug.

Put it in front of a fire and the color will just jump out at you.

Oh how I'd love to make love with my sweet heart in front of a warm fire while on a rug like that.
Oh..
While listening to The Moody Blues.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck

My dad had a full mount done and it looks incredible. I think rugs are alright but a full mount is the way to go in my opinion. Definitely a lot of money but like stated above if you could save up for it then its worth it.


----------



## Seabear

Rug it if not a full body,if u rug it, u have the whole bear,with the color u have a full body would be great!We have 1 full body and 5 rugs ,nothing better than a nice bear.....Still waiting for a colored and it will be a full body..Just my 2 cents....Congrats on your bear!The full body colored bear posted is a great looking mount.


----------



## John-in-VA

Congrats on your bear ,great looking rug .Love the color and coat .


----------



## fireguy7521

I did this guy as a rug, doing it again a full mount would have been very cool but then there is the "where do I put this" question. Mind you I'm asking the same question with my black bear rug to. Rugs take up a lot of wall space and lifesized take a lot of floor space. I'm not personally a big fan of half mounts but then again thats just me. A big bear with a rubbed out rear end is the only way I would do a half mount.


----------

